# Demo BH Bike March 29 @ Santiago Oaks



## avwrites (Jan 24, 2008)

Come check out the best in road bikes March 29 @ Santiago Oaks Regional Park from 9 a.m. to 3 p.m. 

BH road bikes from Spain are pure road love -- ultra-light for climbing performance, stable for the downhills and come with a lifetime warranty. Pivot Cycles also will be demoing its new line of Mach 4 and Mach 5 mountain bikes featuring DW-Link technology for incredible pedaling performance and ultra-smooth travel. 

For more info e-mail [email protected] or contact The Path 714-669-0784, [email protected]:thumbsup:


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

What's the fastest speed you've ever attained on a bike?


----------

